# Girls JC Higgins info needed for restoration



## GeoffP (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi New member here on the forums , Great site with lots of info. I've spent a few hours searching and reading about what I now know is a JC Higgins Girls Bike. ( I found it at a local VW swap meet) I bought it to restore or just fix up for my Girlfriend to ride as she likes my 42 Elgin and wanted something cool.

By the research I've done it looks like it was a Murray Built for Sears, The date code is MOD-"n" I know the N is for the year but what year ? 1949? It's a skip tooth design and here are a few pic's if that helps.

It has suffered a bad paint job at some point and i'd like to know if this model should have had the tank and "skirt" cover on the rear wheel.

Any info?
Thanks





I know the bars are wrong








JC Higgins badge is missing


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 27, 2010)

There _should_ be another number on there in the 4500 range that's a catalog number. But ordinarily, the first stamp is 'MOD -502' on Sears bikes. The code 'N' is currently thought to be 1957, though there is new thinking developing on that too. And Typically, a springer JCH would be a deluxe bike with a tank, light, and rear rack. The rack, seat, and pedals are all later replacements. So, I'd try and find more numbers on there, because otherwise it can only be narrowed down to 1950-57, years that springer was used, and the chainguard was different in 56-7, so maybe 50-55.


----------



## GeoffP (Sep 27, 2010)

Adamtinkerer, Thanks for the info!  Here's the other numbers under the crank.





Also, anyone know if thats just primer under the blue paint or could have it been Coral red/pink originaly?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 28, 2010)

The blue is a common color on these, the tank and rack would be a lighter blue, so I think that's red primer. The '252' number may be a prefix to the actual catalog #. I've seen a couple like this with a 3 digit # instead of the 4 or 5 digit cat. #. The last 6 digit number is just a production/serial #. That doesn't give us any additional info. Also, this is a balloon bike, not a middleweight.


----------



## GeoffP (Dec 19, 2010)

Just a quick update,Since i'm just building a custom bike I wasn't too worried about making it original so... I Tore it all down and powdercoated the frame, chromed most of the parts and started putting it back together. It's not finished but should be for xmas. Hope the GF likes it!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks sweet!


----------



## RetroVintage (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow looks awesome and is that a bottle opener headbadge? Now that is something I could use!
Awesome xmas present!


----------



## GeoffP (Dec 21, 2010)

Yep, thats a bottle opener! Thanks


----------

